# 60 meter Asteroid may hit Earth in February 2013



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/320607

A 197 foot Asteroid is predicted to hit Earth in February 2013. NASA is looking at ways to divert it. The article states that it would have the effect of one that hit Siberia in 1908 covering an area of about 830 square miles. ::saber::


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Great link. A lot of people don't realize the impact of something like this.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah, if it hit a populated area....boy oh boy. What people also don't think of if it hit farmlands.....that would also have a devastation effect on crop production. It's scary no matter where it hits.

Good link!


----------



## Wizturd (Dec 30, 2011)

Many people say there will be an influx of survival gear at the end of 2012 if nothing happens. There will always be something where sheeple keep preparing for. Look at history and the reoccurance of disasters that have happened.


----------



## Peter Prepper (Feb 4, 2012)

Imagine the size of the tsunamies if it hits the ocean, frightening stuff.


----------

